# To the Jew first



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2009)

I am studying what this phrase means.

Anybody got any help for me, from a variety of sources?



Also, I am studying those that see this phrase as ongoing even now (i.e. the reason the world is not being reached for Christ is that we have forgot about the Jews and need to prioritize them first)....


How would you preach on this phrase simply to a group of Dispensationalists if you had the chance, to deal gently with their error. 


Historically, has this phrase been a motivation for Jewish evangelism?


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 17, 2009)

Where is Bob and his ten-foot pole when you need him?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2009)

I understand it the same way I understand Jerusalem, Judea, Samaria, etc. As a description of the progress, in space & time, of the spread of the gospel.

This verse has been horribly mis-used by some to teach a form of christian zionism. I encountered this often when I was in the Dispensational camp.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, Christian Zionism. Let's here more about that.

Bless Israel to get a blessing. God's chosen people. I am contending with some right now who think the reason Jesus has not returned is because we have not gone to the Jew...such that we need to bless Israel so that God will bless us.


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 17, 2009)

Kevin said:


> I understand it the same way I understand Jerusalem, Judea, Samaria, etc. As a description of the progress, in space & time, of the spread of the gospel.
> 
> This verse has been horribly mis-used by some to teach a form of christian zionism. I encountered this often when I was in the Dispensational camp.



Thanks for your post! 

I agree with you. 
Judea was where the temple was, so naturally Jesus would go to there first.


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 17, 2009)

Robert Murray M'Cheyne certainly had a heart for witnessing to the Jewish people:

Robert Murray M'Cheyne Scottish Preacher and Poet - Christian Biography Resources

I have a fascinating book about his & Andrew Bonar's expedition to Palestine.

Personally, since I was converted, I've always felt that "someone's missing" unless I have a Jewish friend or two on my "currently witnessing to..." list. Yes, I think we are to try to bring the Gospel to the Jewish people. It's easy for me to find people to witness to being where I am geographically, and in my field of work. It's unfortunate that most Messianic congregations, at least around here, are so convinced that "Reformed" must mean "only replacement theology spoken here." Not so, really, but I've consistently failed in my attempts to try to convince them otherwise.

Margaret


----------



## TimV (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, the term Replacement Theology is what Christian Zionists sneeringly call what the Church has taught for the last 2000 years.



> Mat 15:24 He answered, "I was sent only to the lost sheep of the house of Israel."
> Mat 15:25 But she came and knelt before him, saying, "Lord, help me."
> Mat 15:26 And he answered, "It is not right to take the children's bread and throw it to the dogs."
> Mat 15:27 She said, "Yes, Lord, yet even the dogs eat the crumbs that fall from their masters' table."
> Mat 15:28 Then Jesus answered her, "O woman, great is your faith! Be it done for you as you desire." And her daughter was healed instantly.



The Gospel was sent first to the Jews, who rejected it.



> Mat 21:33 "Hear another parable. There was a master of a house who planted a vineyard and put a fence around it and dug a winepress in it and built a tower and leased it to tenants, and went into another country.
> Mat 21:34 When the season for fruit drew near, he sent his servants to the tenants to get his fruit.
> Mat 21:35 And the tenants took his servants and beat one, killed another, and stoned another.
> Mat 21:36 Again he sent other servants, more than the first. And they did the same to them.
> ...



And the Gospel was then sent to the rest of the world.



> Rom 10:11 For the Scripture says, "Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame."
> Rom 10:12 For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek; for the same Lord is Lord of all, bestowing his riches on all who call on him.



Just in the past weeks I heard on the radio driving back from visiting two members of the PB that Hurricane Katrina was sent to punish the US for pushing Israel to cede Gaza to the people who've been living there for a thousand years.

Now for something radical. I think that there is something inherent in many Baptist's world view that is particularly susceptible to this line of thinking. I become more and more convinced that the biggest difference between Baptists and the rest of the orthodox world (please note that I called you orthodox  ) is that the Baptists haven't got the same sense of continuity as the rest of us do. It's no trouble for a Lutheran, Presbyterian, Orthodox or Catholic to see the Church as the true Israel. With many Baptists, that continuity between the Church of the OT and Church of the NT isn't there, and they see the Church of the OT not as we Christians but rather an ethnic group to whom all the promises of the OT refer to.

And I just don't see how without challenging that basic assumption of continuity one can get far in discussing the issue with them.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, too much discontinuity does lead to Dispyism (just like too much continuity leads to sprinkling babies in the lack of any NT example)....



Anyone have a link to any online resources about McChyene's mission and also other Reformed missions to Israel?

Also, as noted before elsewhere, many of the Reformed believed in a great ingathering of Jews in the last days. Any more links on that?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Yes, too much discontinuity does lead to Dispyism (just like too much continuity leads to sprinkling babies in the lack of any NT example)....




Odd... I always thought too much continuity led to Christ...


Theognome


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2009)

You're a funny guy Theognome....


----------



## feunekes (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm kind of new here but have been reading several threads and blogs, thanks you all for this. It's kind of hard, out here, to get a good bible study or discussion about reformed faith going. I started with belief net but the discussions there are starting to worry me alot and not helping me. (thanks for the recommondation pergamum)

Anyways regarding your thread, I recently heard a sermon regarding your question and the minister talked about this "to the jews first".
He said that this doesn't necessarily mean the jewish people but Gods childeren. Meaning that we should go to our straying brothers and sisters first, if we do not see the need to call our straying brothers and sister back, how can we call others?

In John 21: 15 and on: Peter answers Jesus 3 times that he loves him, and Jesus replies, "feed my sheep", "take care of my sheep", "feed my sheep".
A Minister, as the shepherd of a flock, should keep / feed his flock.
A missionary, is a shepherd send out to seek those that belong to the flock.
But if the minister is losing his sheep because he is to busy being a missionary what good would that do.
What I'm saying is this if you have a flock (of believers) take care of them feed them make sure you have a good caretaker (minister, pastor, elder)before you go out and seek more.

HWF


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2009)

HEY Feunekes!!!!!!!!!!! Nice to see you hear!


----------

